# Puppy and dental health?



## Star13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello,

I am shortly getting a little chihuahua pup and was wondering at what age should I start cleaning her teeth and what should I use? I have been googling puppy toothbrushes but after reading many reviews on Amazon, it seems that even puppy toothbrushes are too large for many chihuahua adults, never mind chihuahua puppies!

I want to start cleaning her teeth from an early age so she gets used to it so could I ask what you, chi mummies and daddies, use? 

Thank you :daisy:


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't know what age you should start brushing a puppy's tbh
I also have the issue with the toothbrush being bigger then my 5 pound Chi's mouth. But I sorta just make it work. I also tried the finger brush which personally I did not like using whatsoever
I once was in the pet aisle inside the grocery store and they had a cat tooth brush kit. And the brush was actually small. Looked to me small enough for a Chi's mouth (mine at least) I wondered if it could be use to brush dogs teeth. Obviously you wouldn't use the cat toothpaste. 
I've been wanting to try dental wipes on my own dogs since a family member bought it for their pup who's 11 months old. It might be easier than a toothbrush but I have a feeling it's not as effective


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't brush! I take them in once a year and get a dental done. Some chi's have really bad teeth, and others not so bad. I think a kitten/cat brush would be just fine. The vet will have an enzymatic toothpaste you can buy. Maybe you could get some at a pet store too.l


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

It is never too early to get a puppy used to all kinds of handling, including the mouth. You could start with something yummy on your finger and let the puppy lick it off. Gradually put your yummy finger in the mouth and on the teeth. My dogs have always enjoyed the flavored dog toothpastes.


----------



## Star13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks MelodyoftheForest - a great tip!


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I would take the path of asking them to use their teeth rather than giving them soft foods. 
I just adopted an eight year old whose teeth were so bad that sixteen had to be removed. 
I asked my vet if things like marrow bones and the tip of a raw chicken wing were OK. She said they were fine and I think using the teeth on hard foods can help keep teeth healthy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, good chewies are key! My little one does great with bully sticks. You can get skinny ones for puppies and thicker ones if you end up having a tough chewer like mine.


----------

